# Is the anti tobacco movement unstoppable?



## Skoallio (Dec 20, 2013)

It looks like theyre never gonna stop til tobacco is 100% illegal like heroin. Tobacco laws are a one way street. First they banned smoking in planes, then offices, then restaurants, then bars, then parks, then sidewalks, then in your car now theyre trying to ban it in homes. The taxes never stop increasing. Not long ago a pack of cigarettes were $1 a pack. Now its $15 in some states and with push to raise it more. Restrictions on where you can buy it never stop. They banned cigarettes and smokeless tobacco from being ordered online with cigars exempt. Its only a matter of time before cigars are banned from online sales. Flavored cigarettes were banned. Its only a matter of time before cigars are affected as well. CVS stopped selling tobacco. More stores are following suit. More states are raising the tobacco buying age to 21 even though your legally an adult at 18. Just because cigar and pipe smokers say its superior to cigarettes wont matter. Anti tobacco zealots think all tobacco is the same and should be treated as such. 

Will there ever be a point in which a compromise or common ground could be reached? Or do anti tobacco laws never stop progressing?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope. ..there is deep pockets when it comes to the anti tobacco people. We'll be able to get our cigars but the idea is to at the very least put a stranglehold on the availability.


----------



## BelleboBaggins (Aug 8, 2015)

As a former cigarette smoker of 25 years I think cigarettes should be heavily taxed and sales restricted. However, the erosion of personal freedoms is as harmful as 2nd hand smoke, just in a different way.

I do see cigarettes as very different from pipe tobacco and cigars. The former is all about the efficient and quick delivery of nicotine where the latter are about the enjoyment of and reflection upon naturally occurring vegetation. Kind of like chewing coca leaves versus snorting cocaine.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

It's crazy how we slowly let politicians/gov't strip away our liberties. IMO, cigars won't get heavily taxed or restricted, like cigarettes, as I bet majority of the politicians have a nice full humidor sitting on their desk at home and why would they restrict themselves. In my experience, at least with local politicians anyway, cigars have become a slight status symbol with them as representation of being established. But that is just my 2 cents


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

It is crazy, Henry, and it is very sad. So many people just blindly follow. Unfortunately, I can see the anti tobacco lobby start classifying tobacco, no matter what it is, as the same and then our legislators making a tax strictly on tobacco. Too many people want to control the individual's lives. In MN there is a few legislators trying to tax "mini cigars" the same as cigarettes. It's just a matter of time before all cigars are on that list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

IMHO. We live in a fascist state. It's only going to get worse if we keep voting for the R&D fascists.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

tonyzoc said:


> IMHO. We live in a fascist state. It's only going to get worse if we keep voting for the R&D fascists.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what your problem is with Research and Development people is. :vs_smile:
The following is one fat man's opinion. 
Unless someone...scratch that, everyone throws the brakes on this nanny state mentality quick, cigars and pipe tobacco will suffer similar problems as other tobacco. They will never outlaw tobacco because of taxes. Sometimes I wish they would make cigarettes illegal or hush. Can you imagine the tail spin if the taxes from tobacco was cut off like a valve. 
Tobacco isn't the problem. NY has tried regulating the size of carbonated beverages. There have been separate talks of legislating how much fat, salt and sugar we can take in. What is next. Let's tax doughnuts till I lose about 60 pounds. Should we outlaw pork to help people with high blood pressure. Instead of me cutting back on red meat and dairy, let's make it illegal. It's coming, and the idiots that think they should be in charge of my life are pushing it. Bottom line: It is the governments job to help protect me from others, not from myself. Government, especially national, has taken on responsibilities they were never meant to have, can't handle, and are none of their business.
I'm going to put away this soap box and go do something unhealthy while I still can. (funny in a sad way)


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

gtechva said:


> I'm not sure what your problem is with Research and Development people is. :vs_smile:
> The following is one fat man's opinion.
> Unless someone...scratch that, everyone throws the brakes on this nanny state mentality quick, cigars and pipe tobacco will suffer similar problems as other tobacco. They will never outlaw tobacco because of taxes. Sometimes I wish they would make cigarettes illegal or hush. Can you imagine the tail spin if the taxes from tobacco was cut off like a valve.
> Tobacco isn't the problem. NY has tried regulating the size of carbonated beverages. There have been separate talks of legislating how much fat, salt and sugar we can take in. What is next. Let's tax doughnuts till I lose about 60 pounds. Should we outlaw pork to help people with high blood pressure. Instead of me cutting back on red meat and dairy, let's make it illegal. It's coming, and the idiots that think they should be in charge of my life are pushing it. Bottom line: It is the governments job to help protect me from others, not from myself. Government, especially national, has taken on responsibilities they were never meant to have, can't handle, and are none of their business.
> I'm going to put away this soap box and go do something unhealthy while I still can. (funny in a sad way)


I'll smoke, eat red meat, drink, and fire off some rounds to that! (Not in that order)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

quazy50 said:


> I'll smoke, eat red meat, drink, and fire off some rounds to that! (Not in that order)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, let's finish the firing before we start twisting tops and popping/pulling corks. :vs_smile:


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

gtechva said:


> Yep, let's finish the firing before we start twisting tops and popping/pulling corks. :vs_smile:


Reminds me of a shooting range I've seen not far from Dallas, Tx.....right next door to the liquor store.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm a cigar smoker of twenty plus years who has recently gotten into vaping eLiquids. Talk about some scary legislation. The government is getting ready to destroy the whole billion dollar industry, crush all the folks who make quality products, and leave behind only the corporate giants who make awful products.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

GregNJ said:


> I'm a cigar smoker of twenty plus years who has recently gotten into vaping eLiquids. Talk about some scary legislation. The government is getting ready to destroy the whole billion dollar industry, crush all the folks who make quality products, and leave behind only the corporate giants who make awful products.


Yep. Like I said, it's not really about tobacco.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

It's about control, The anti-smoking people are no different from the Nazis. In the 1930s the Nazis wanted to ban smoking because it went against their sick twisted agenda. They failed of course. Take the term "wellness". It reeks of one of those propaganda slogans from Nazi Germany or the Soviet Union. These people are mostly fake, pompous, arrogant, entitled elitists. They're the morose, politically correct crowd. They seem to want to ban everything. They always say "public this" and "public that", as if they know best. It's really nauseating. It's the being told all the time like little children, that pisses me off. Adults have no business telling other adults what to do. I got news for them they'll never ban tobacco it's too big a part of our culture. Now, cigarettes, they might succeed at, and as a converted cigar smoker, I think cigarettes now are a convenient bogeyman, they anti smoking nazis tend to focus on that the most. But all of it is ridiculous and gone way too far. We basically live in a big-government nazi-like state.


----------

